# New toy amongst the setup!



## Bean2Trail (Jan 14, 2020)

Afternoon guys

Thought I'd show of my current setup, although hoping to create a coffee corner in the dining room soon with the potential to upgrade my grinder.

Nuova Simonelli Oscar II and La Spaziale Top (you'll have to excuse the PJ masks cup currently being used as a bean topper)

Among various stove tops and the classic Chemex which I love.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Great looking set up. I have the same grinder. Didn't think there were many out there in the wild being used as part of home set ups. Love a bit of PJ Masks in our house with two little ones!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

any chance of a colour picture ?


----------



## Bean2Trail (Jan 14, 2020)

I've got three boys so don't have much choice in the matter but makes a great lens hood 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bean2Trail (Jan 14, 2020)

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201114/bdcab195ade4c14e24b11a52b1c4b091.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

The pre-ground just burnt my eyes. I am currently having to use Microsoft Sam to narrate what's going on...!


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Cracking set up, mind


----------



## Bean2Trail (Jan 14, 2020)

truecksuk said:


> The pre-ground just burnt my eyes. I am currently having to use Microsoft Sam to narrate what's going on...!


 😂😂 that's for my wife's drip filter, she doesn't do grinding (you can take that in any context you want too 😂)

Just ordered a Eureka Mignon Specialita to compliment it too 👍


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Bean2Trail said:


> 😂😂 that's for my wife's drip filter, she doesn't do grinding (you can take that in any context you want too 😂)
> 
> Just ordered a Eureka Mignon Specialita to compliment it too 👍


 Hahaaha! Thankfully my eyesight has been restored. Good heavens.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

The women folk are never too keen on grinding :classic_biggrin:


----------

